
Silicon Valley parents raise their kids tech-free – and it should be a red flag - unclebucknasty
http://www.businessinsider.com/silicon-valley-parents-raising-their-kids-tech-free-red-flag-2018-2
======
applecrazy
“Technology” is a very broad term. A kid could be on social media, passively
consuming media or on Khan Academy learning mathematics, actively engaging
with the content. So it doesn’t make sense to have a blanket ban on all
technology, because frankly you’re depriving the kid of a whole range of other
experiences, many of which will be beneficial.

The last time this came up on Hacker News, there was a very insightful comment
that basically said that isolating children from technology will isolate them
from their peers, thus causing the same problems that the ban was supposed to
prevent.

Edit: more commentary

~~~
unclebucknasty
> _" Technology” is a very broad term..._

It does seem intuitive to discriminate among the technology but I think there
is an insiduousness in assuming some activity to be perfectly benign or
healthy.

The problem is that it all tends to blend together to add up to _a lot_ of
device time such that even "healthy" tech activities become part of the
overall addiction. And, the total time spent on-device comes at the expense of
other forms of entertainment/activity, social interaction, and learning which
might make for a healthier balance.

So, no matter the content, it's probanly still an issue of degree and overall
balance.

